# Are Seniors With Male Pattern Baldness Shaving Their Heads?



## SeaBreeze (Sep 13, 2013)

Is anyone here that has lost hair due to male pattern baldness, went completely bald by shaving their heads?  My husband has lost a lot on the top of his head, but he just keeps it cut short everywhere else, looks good to me.

I never cared for men who shaved their whole heads, just because they were going bald.  I was working with a guy that was just around 30, and he shaved to hide the rapidly receding hairline.  I think going bald is very common and natural...those who are experiencing the change should just go with the flow, just my :2cents:.  :hair:  http://energytimes.com/pages/departments/0913/malady0913.html


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 13, 2013)

_*It's very popular her SB once they start receding they shave it all off and polish the bald head, and i must say some guys look rather cute with bald heads and some well say no more. or they wear a hat continuosly*_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 13, 2013)

Lol Jilly, your hat smiley cracks me up! :rofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 13, 2013)

I inherited my baldness from my dad and my hair was always thin to begin with. It started really getting noticeable when I was in my late teens - that's how bad it was.

But being the contrary type I grew a ponytail. And a beard. 

Now in my mid-50's I'm totally chromed on top, still have a bit of the old ponytail hanging down in the back, and I'm rockin' the Princess Leia Danishes on either side of my head - just whatever hair is left, cut short. 

I _will_ say this - it beats the pants off that horrible comb-over I was trying to get away with for years.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 13, 2013)

_*Perish the thought that there might be another Donald Trump Phil, haha besides don't they say it's a sign of an intelligent man*_


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 13, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _*Perish the thought that there might be another Donald Trump Phil, haha besides don't they say it's a sign of an intelligent man*_



LOL!

There was a TV cartoon back in the '60's - it's one of the few that I don't know the character's name, because I think they only appeared once or twice. It was a quail, and his little top-knot thing on his head kept falling down in his face. He'd go "PFFFT" to get it back up again, only to have it fall a few seconds later.

That was me for many years. People thought I was pre-Tourette's Syndrome, because I kept blowing air out of my lips every minute or so. layful:


----------



## Casper (Sep 14, 2013)

_*My brother-in-law has the comb-over from hell......as he lives interstate we only see him every few years.....his comb-over now begins almost below his ear and gets lower each time we see him......R-I-D-I-C-U-L-O-U-S!!!
His brother (my hubby) on the other hand, has shaved his right off over the last 12 months or so as he only had the hair growing around the back and sides......NOT a good look.....I much prefer the clean, shiny dome and I don't mind doing the shaving for him either.....at least it gets a good clean shave that way.  *_:hair:


----------



## Pappy (Sep 14, 2013)

I too, have thinning hair. Very high forehead and some left to "comb over" My two sons are following their old dad and have the same problem. I like to call the big bald spot on the top of my head, a landing site for UFO insects. :hair:


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 14, 2013)

A friend was (probably still is)  married to a man who was severely balding in his mid 20s,  to his credit he never went the comb-over just short back 'n sides.  Then in his mid 30s he shaved the lot off and looked a totally new, kinda sauve, sexy, stronger character. And it took years off his looks.  Balding on top was equated with aging I guess and most thought he was much older than he was.  After the initial 'shock'  I couldn't imagine him any other way other than totally bald, it was 'him'.  That was back in the 70s and a pretty brave move for those times.
Doesn't work for all though, some just look like 'Bubba' from C block.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 14, 2013)

My hair is so thick I have it thinned when I get a haircut.

Around here it seems bald men wear baseball caps. All the time, inside or outside. 

Baldness is a sign of an infertile mind. That's my theory and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm sure my rels would agree with you Rkunsaw, none of the men went bald, on either side.  (the women either.

 )


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 14, 2013)

My mother started to lose her hair on top of her head in her 70s. She always wore her hair fairly short, just below the ears...but she grew it longer to put it up in a bun. The comb overs are really bad sometimes, I knew a guy that had one that started just above his ear. Didn't really look great with it was greased down in place, but when he was out in the wind or bent over doing something, it looked crazy. Also knew a younger man who wouldn't ever be without a baseball cap on. He even played baseball, and if the hat fell off, instead of his game being first priority, he'd stop and retrieve the hat. I find it more appealing if the men just go with what they have, and don't over think it.  Appearance isn't everything, it's what's in their heads and hearts that counts.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 14, 2013)

_All the men in my family have great heads of hair, i can still see my late Grandfather and my Fathers hair both had a really thick growth of white hair, so i suppose our family have a good gene for the guys_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 14, 2013)

My father had a full head of hair, that just turned a salt and pepper color as he aged.  My hubby's dad had thin hair and balding.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Sid (Sep 17, 2013)

Grass don't grow on a busy street.


----------

